
In Boeing 737 Max Simulation, Pilots Had 40 Seconds to Avert Crash - mtw
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/25/business/boeing-simulation-error.html
======
bradknowles
Wow. I think even Sully had more time than that to decide he had to land on
the Hudson.

Wow.

